# How are you guys making your doors for your vivs?



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

Im going to be making my own viv on the week end, but im having trouble thinking of how to create a door for it, I was thinking perspex because I can't find anywhere that will cut glass for me...but IM making the viv for a water dragon so the door(s) are going to be rather large so I don't know if the perspex will be strong enough?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chris1978 (Nov 19, 2008)

Strange that nowhere will cut glass, down here there are several places, I think somewhere like B & Q will do it. 

If you can find somewhere to cut the glass that will be your best option, if the viv is tall put a wooden partition in the middle and have a top and bottom set of glass doors.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

Just had a idea, IM going to use the glass doors out of my old viv and use perspex windows..on the top, the bottom will be okay as I am using a old tank..

Thanks fella, right now how do I cut the perspex without cracking it? 

I can see this being a right pain in the bum lol


----------



## chameleonkev (Nov 27, 2011)

I had mesh doors made by Julian at worldmuji witch are really good


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

chameleonkev said:


> I had mesh doors made by Julian at worldmuji witch are really good


That was my first idea, but my house gets cold in the winter and don't want the dragon to get to cold, although tbf he is going to have a 3 foot fish tank full of cold water at the bottom so I don't know what I am worried about lol

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## broomy (Jul 22, 2012)

get perspex mate.
i converted a full double wardrobe into a chameleon setup and snake rack.
i used 2x 1m x 950 6mm perspex off the net. all cut to size and polished delivered for 65 quid.
the bottom piece is fixed and the top piece is hinged with a magenetic clasp. across the middle is a cross member.
send me ur email and i will send pics


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

many smaller glazers will cut glass, i got 2x 3ft x 2ft panes of laminated glass for £70, of which the glazier cut to size for me, just have a ring around the local small businesses...


----------



## robpatton (Sep 30, 2012)

mrcarlxx said:


> Im going to be making my own viv on the week end, but im having trouble thinking of how to create a door for it, I was thinking perspex because I can't find anywhere that will cut glass for me...but IM making the viv for a water dragon so the door(s) are going to be rather large so I don't know if the perspex will be strong enough?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


we have a few places in Plymouth what cut glass like stonehouse glass, pilkington glass, ect i cant remember all of them


----------

